# CL or CS near Wells, Somerset



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

We are going to a 40th in Wells at the end of July so we're looking for a Cl or CS near by that we can possibly walk from or get a bus into Wells. Also will hopefully have a dog with us so site and buses need to be dog friendly. Can anyone recommend anywhere? Thanks.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.5van.co.uk/


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Techno. Just done a search on the site but it's not bringing up anything near enough to Wells.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I just assumed it might


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Bit closer :lol: 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/townlisting.asp?town=Wells

http://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz=...chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=campsites+in+wells+somerset


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The Rodney Stoke Inn

is a campsite, not a CL or CS, but we stayed there last year and went by bus into Wells. It took about half and hour.

Chris


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We stayed at Pitts Farm last year(CL- p465 of this year's CC book). Pleasant site, basic and quiet but with mains hook up. We walked into Wells (about half an hour from memory, all downhill). Heard loads of owls in the night!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We stayed at Pitts Farm last year(CL- p465 of this year's CC book). Pleasant site, basic and quiet but with mains hook up. We walked into Wells (about half an hour from memory, all downhill). Heard loads of owls in the night!


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Chrisandjohn and alphadee. Will check out both sites. Pitts farm seems to be favourable though if we can walk into Wells during the day. Will get a taxi to the do at night.


----------

